# valentines day = pain



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

so the day started off ok....as good as it could, tryd to keep busy etc....had a job interview, all that jazz...when i got back text my ex telling her it was ok to drop my daughter off now (yesterday spoke to her about it all and she said she had plans to go out, but because i couldnt watch my daughter she had to cancel the plans with her new man)

didnt get a text back or a call.....daughter was meant to be dropped off at 5pm....wasnt dropped off till 5:55.....found out that she had her sister watch my daughter so she could spend vday with her new man anyway....i know it shouldnt bother me...i know im past getting back with her, but in the 7 years i was with her she never once did valentines day stuff with me...and it hurts...

what is hurting me the most right now....is my daughter gave me a valentines day card....written by my ex but decorated by my daughter....it was so sweet and cute but at the same time i had so much trouble trying not to cry infront of them.

i got a text 5 minutes after ex left saying is my daughter ok....i still havent replied....i keep thinking why the hell should i have to make all the effort....why do i have to text u back saying daughter is fine, why do i have to organize when and where to pick up my daughter, why when im the one that got kicked out do i have to make all the sacrifices, all the effort to see my daughter after i made all the effort to try to make our marriage work and she decides to concentrate the effort on a new man anyway. 

i just feel like this is a constant loosing battle, with me the only one making the effort and not getting any rewards, unless u count being lonely and stamped on constantly the reward....especially on days like today....


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Hang in there - there are just as many people that hate Valentine's Day as love it. Try to occupy your mind today with something you enjoy and don't waste any time thinking about your ex with her new man. Be glad that she's his problem now, because the person you spent 7 years with is probably closer to the real her than who she's being right now to impress the new guy. So, go wash your face with some cold water, look in the mirror, and tell youself, "I'm not going to feel sorry for myself. I'm a good man and I will find love again. That which doesn't kill me, makes me stronger."


----------

